# excessive licking - stable over time or gets better?



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

Good morning,

I was wondering if anyone experienced the same with their puppy, and specifically if it got better or stayed the same. My puppy is 11 weeks so I understand he is young and adjusting to all of the newness. I would like to avoid the licking behavior becoming habit if it isn't too late.. so here are the details:

My puppy definitely has an oral fixation, he is constantly licking everything. Me, himself, furniture, blankets, walls, cabinets, floors. It's non stop unless he is chewing his toys. I've done a lot of research on it and understand it is self soothing/anxiety reduction, and can be the result of boredom/under stimulation. I am constantly working on redirection and praising/treating when he stops licking, but it doesn't seem to be improving, I am trying to teach "no lick". I am just wondering if this is something that will get better over time, or tends to remain stable. I think the worst part for me is dealing with when he's in his crate at night, he quietly occupies himself by licking the blankets and his paws (he's been checked by the vet it isn't a skin condition/allergy response).

I would say he is very stimulated/active throughout the day with lots of attention, exercise, and play time. 

Anyone else experience this? How is it for you now?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"Oral fixation"?

+1 for ruling out any physical causes, usually they lick b/c of pain or discomfort. Do you have toys for her to play with and chew on? When you redirect, you have to tell them what is not OK, and then substitute the OK thing. Also, make sure she has enough "people time" when you interact with her and play and cuddle, etc. When she's down, she should be so tired that she just naps and not licks.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They are known for being fastidious groomers, so at least to some degree this is built into their DNA and it may not be very productive to try stopping him from licking himself. You can definitely work on boundaries with licking people and objects though. It'll just take a lot of consistency and time and personally I'd go the route of moderating it, rather than eliminating it completely. So, maybe let him lick you a couple times and then gently redirect as you have been. They do develop more self control as they grow up. 

If he becomes really obsessive with licking himself, he could develop lick granulomas. I have a chow mix who struggled with that earlier in her life and a combination of a bitter apple flavored antiseptic spray along with increased exercise and stimulation helped her stop. Based on what you've written, I'd guess this is more typical puppy behavior where they basically explore the world through their mouth.


----------



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

Thank you for both of the replies! 

Gingering, yes... "oral fixation" is probably my career talking (in the psych field). As in, obsession with oral stimulation scene in infants ... more so a Freudian term that doesn't hold as much weight these days.. as the term is dated. That is a good point that when he's down he should go right to sleep. We've been playing off leash outside for 30ish minutes a day (until he starts laying down out there/looks tired), two big walks, and LOTS of indoor play time for 1-2 hours at a time between naps. I'm not sure if I should be doing more or less! The off leash and two big works seems to have worked wonders on a lot of the other behaviors I was seeing and concerned about, it really has mellowed him out a bit more now that he's being more exercised! 

einspanner - That's a good point about it being both in their DNA and a puppy thing. I was reading somewhere to give a limit to the amount of licks (i.e. 5 licks for a person hello then redirect). He is definitely exploring EVERYTHING with his mouth! So that gives me hope that some of this will settle as he matures. I will keep at it and see what happens


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

My girl is a licker for sure. She'll give kisses until your face dissolves! But she used to lick everything else too and I also wondered about it. Rugs, windows, walls, anything really. She'll stop when I tell her to now though. Cali is a little over one now and she's definitely less licky, but still tests all surfaces here n there. Redirecting with toys always works well and she definitely isn't as interested if she gets good exercise. 

And the self grooming is a wonder! I mean, I give her a bath now and then, but it almost really isn't necessary as she does such a good job. Sometimes I wonder if she is a cat!


----------

